# Replacement for the M16 and/or M4



## Zniperguy114 (Feb 2, 2010)

Any Ideas or Theories of what rifle should replace the M16?


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Feb 3, 2010)

Modern Firearms - XM8 Lightweight Assault Rifle

I found this thread about a possible replacement for the M-16 

its an XM8 Lightweight Assault Rifle.


----------



## Torch (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe this, they are expensive.Bushmaster ACR, Bushmaster Firearms, Bushmaster Rifles, Bushmaster Rifle, Bushmaster Arms, Magpul Masada


----------



## Zniperguy114 (Feb 5, 2010)

Milos Sijacki said:


> Modern Firearms - XM8 Lightweight Assault Rifle
> 
> I found this thread about a possible replacement for the M-16
> 
> its an XM8 Lightweight Assault Rifle.



I've heard about the XM8, and that after feild testing troops reported that after so many rounds the light weight materail the XM8 was made of would start to melt. Plus it was just a modified G36, or was a very, very heavily based design off the G36. It has already been sorted out of the list of replacements for the M16, but Heckler Koch still has a few other guns they have shown to the U.S....


----------

